# who is hunting gun season?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after a poor showing at being a bow hunter this season, i only got out 5 times, tried a new area at mosquito lake and didnt see one deer.. now im reduced to becoming a member of the orange army come monday haHA! but i have to say that im actually pretty excited about it. i got a 45/70 barrel for my thompson encore, have been getting in some range time and im looking forward to using it. ive got it sighted in at 80 yards and some of the holes touch when shooting from a rest so if i miss, its not the guns fault. im hunting a new area ive scouted out eariler in the week and it looks good.

so, who else is going, what are you shooting and be safe!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> so if i miss, its not the guns fault.


You really felt the need to state the obvious? 

Hope you get a big one!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be on private property in Washington County. Second year with the Marlin 1895 in 45/70. I fully understand how that caliber was used to wipe out the buffalo....lol..devastating on whitetail!!I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt!! 5 shot 100yd group and a 3 shot 200yd group off of a sand bag.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> You really felt the need to state the obvious?
> 
> Hope you get a big one!


 well ive never been so offened in my life... no wait yes i have


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RobFyl said:


> I'll be on private property in Washington County. Second year with the Marlin 1895 in 45/70. I fully understand how that caliber was used to wipe out the buffalo....lol..devastating on whitetail!!I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt!! 5 shot 100yd group and a 3 shot 200yd group off of a sand bag.
> View attachment 224330
> View attachment 224329


what cartridge are you shooting? ive tried 6 different brands and i really, really like the hornady LEVERevolution 325gr, but it does have a bit of a kick compaired to some of the others ive tested.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Hunting Monday, Fri & Sat. My 30+ yr old Winchester 12 ga. pump with smoothbore slug barrel and iron sights.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I may get out. go stomp around the woods some in the back yard. I really don't feel the need to get a deer this year. Depends on if I get out and sight it in tommrow.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll be out all week on private property ,ladders stands at two areas , got a single shot 20 ga rifled barrel, got tired of lugging the 12 ga 870 all those years.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

RobFyl said:


> I'll be on private property in Washington County. Second year with the Marlin 1895 in 45/70. I fully understand how that caliber was used to wipe out the buffalo....lol..devastating on whitetail!!I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt!! 5 shot 100yd group and a 3 shot 200yd group off of a sand bag.
> View attachment 224330
> View attachment 224329


LOL will there be anything left??


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Monday morning it will be a 44 Ruger Blackhawk. 
From noon Monday on Ill change over to a TC Encore in 50cal.

Good luck to all...
...and be safe!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Monday morning it will be a 44 Ruger Blackhawk.
> From noon Monday on Ill change over to a TC Encore in 50cal.
> 
> Good luck to all...
> ...and be safe!


i took my S&W .44 out to the grand river on opening day one year, got up in my stand, daylight hit and it was like a war.lol. about half hour later i saw a doe about 90 yards away limping with the bottom 1/2 of her leg just dangling by skin (looked like someone blew off her front right leg), it looked like she might head my way but she never got close enought for a shot with the pistol. if i had a shotgun or MZ i could of ended her misery. never took the pistol again.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

ezbite said:


> i took my S&W .44 out to the grand river on opening day one year, got up in my stand, daylight hit and it was like a war.lol. about half hour later i saw a doe about 90 yards away limping with the bottom 1/2 of her leg just dangling by skin (looked like someone blew off her front right leg), it looked like she might head my way but she never got close enought for a shot with the pistol. if i had a shotgun or MZ i could of ended her misery. never took the pistol again.


B


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

roundheadjig said:


> B


 Egged 


roundheadjig said:


> B


better get ur raincoat ready looks like you may need it.......


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

ezbite....I use the 325gr Hornady Leverrevolutions too. It's the only bullet I've shot. They do kick a bit but I like the way they group.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

RobFyl said:


> ezbite....I use the 325gr Hornady Leverrevolutions too. It's the only bullet I've shot. They do kick a bit but I like the way they group.


I was hunting for " gun season" but found only seven days in ohio and some of them wet ...........


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

These guys were in the back yard this morning. Think I'll just hunt on the back porch with my new ar10. I don't want to get wet.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

FYI-the terminal ballistics of 265 grain Leverevolution in 444 Marlin are awful. I hope the 45-70 is better. The bullets blow up on impact. I had complete jacket and core separation. The largest bullet fragment recovered weighed 20 some grains during my ballistic testing. I did the ballistic testing after losing a shoulder shot doe that should have been dead on the spot. I changed to 265 flat points and now the gun kills deer like it should.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i took my S&W .44 out to the grand river on opening day one year, got up in my stand, daylight hit and it was like a war.lol. about half hour later i saw a doe about 90 yards away limping with the bottom 1/2 of her leg just dangling by skin (looked like someone blew off her front right leg), it looked like she might head my way but she never got close enought for a shot with the pistol. if i had a shotgun or MZ i could of ended her misery. never took the pistol again.


That would be a bad experience for sure.
Been handgun hunting for many years now. But never on public land. Just has always been too crazy too quick cause of the 'war zone' you speak of.
Have always been fortunate enough to hunt private land which used to be a lot less crazy and a fella could actually use a bit of tactics even throughout the week. Things are much harder now even here on my own property as more people are hunting adjoining properties. Still yet, I can usually slip out to a stand early opening morning and have a good chance of catching deer in their normal travel route. By about noon though, due to all the activity things change up and I'll hunt different areas that require longer shots. These areas are areas that I know the deer commonly use as escape routes when being pushed off of neighbors property.

Unfortunately, due to my failing eyesight, along with arthritis in wrists and hands, my handgun hunting is slowly but surely being eliminated. The arthritis issues I can kinda deal with by either loading down or using a lighter cal. The eyesight thing, not so much. Even with glass on a pistol, the long eye relief is making it harder. Seems I find myself scoping all my long guns as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> These guys were in the back yard this morning. Think I'll just hunt on the back porch with my new ar10. I don't want to get wet.
> View attachment 224334


Yea yea yea


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Yea yea yea


Hehehe! 

If bobk was gonna rub your nose like that the least he could is give ya an invite.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Hehehe!
> 
> If bobk was gonna rub your nose like that the least he could is give ya an invite.


 ive killed deer on bob's property before and good time for sure. but i think he needs to get a little closer so he doesnt miss, ive seen him shoot and it aint pretty..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> ive killed deer on bob's property before and good time for sure. but i think he needs to get a little closer so he doesnt miss, ive seen him shoot and it aint pretty..


Are you saying he is in the 'spray and pray' camp?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll be out all week with my savage 220 can't wait it's a new gun haven't got to take a deer with it yet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bumpus said:


> I'll be out all week with my savage 220 can't wait it's a new gun haven't got to take a deer with it yet


My sons f-n-l uses a 220. His is very, very accurate and really a pleasure to shoot. 
Good luck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Are you saying he is in the 'spray and pray' camp?


 no not at all


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be out Thursday and Friday after I drop the kids off at school. Not expecting to see much but ill give it a shot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> no not at all


Figured if we razzed him enough we would flush him out with a response. Guess he's hip to that,


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Will be out with my Marlin 1895 45/70 using the 405 grn flatpoints. Like them much better than the leverevo's. Son will be out in another tree with a Rossi mod 92 .44 mag. 240 grn softpoints. Have a few nice 6-10 ptrs on various cams and tons of doe.

Good luck to all!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Figured if we razzed him enough we would flush him out with a response. Guess he's hip to that,


 you give him too much credit, he's not hip at all...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

scallop said:


> Will be out with my Marlin 1895 45/70 using the 405 grn flatpoints. Like them much better than the leverevo's. Son will be out in another tree with a Rossi mod 92 .44 mag. 240 grn softpoints. Have a few nice 6-10 ptrs on various cams and tons of doe.
> 
> Good luck to all!


ive got some 405 solids from ultramax, at 50 yards none of them were closer than 2" apart. shot them at 75 yards and they were all over the target. what brand are you shooting?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I find them the most accurate factory load for me, also seems to have less recoil than the leverevo's


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I will be going out. Started out shooting anything when I was a kid. Then went through a phase of trying to kill a wall hanger or nothing. Have four deer heads on the wall now. Will be out killing anything this week like I did as a kid. Hunting was more fun then and that's why I go hunting. The white box in the garage will be full and I will have fun doing it. Good luck everyone, be safe, and have fun.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Going today and probably Saturday and Sunday with the 870. Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Figured if we razzed him enough we would flush him out with a response. Guess he's hip to that,


Good stuff guys.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

May be a bit late, but im getting out there as soon as i motivate myself out of bed. Going back to the really thick place i was at so, its not too bad that im hunting with a smoothbore with improved cylinder and bead. I have a rifled slug gun, and i was getting it read to hunt, but the optic on it decided to kill itself (lesson learned. Slug guns dont like cheap) so i have some full power federal truball 12 gauge 2 3/4. Got some shooting done at 50 and found that i was printing a little low and to the left, was still hitting the target and my hand covers it so i imagine that i wont have much trouble hitting at a closer range.


----------

